# Wooden Gear clocks



## fishbone (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm looking for anyone who has attempted to make a wooden geared clock. My next shop project will most likely be one of these. 
I have plans on hand from Clayton Boyer [website http://www.lisaboyer.com/Claytonsite/Claytonsite1.htm] for the Nautilus model.
It looks hard. I'm concerned that there are special precautions required so the darn thing actually keeps time when done.
Anyone with experience with these out there? 
Thanks

Look at the website…..some pretty cool stuff !!!


----------



## ELCfinefurniture (Jan 18, 2012)

Although I dont have experience making one I did get in an in depth conversation about them with lance Paterson the other day. They do work very well apparently but like you say they take great care to ensure they still function properly with wood movement and according to Lance (which is like gods point of view on clocks and most of the wood working world) it is impossible to eliminate all the play in the gears and the clocks do need to be frequently tinkered with to keep in shape. I also found this point interesting. As brass movements came out and began looking attractive wealthy owners wanted to show them off. Thus the small window on the sides of tall clock hoods was born. Antique clocks with wooden movements can very often be identified without even looking in by checking to see if there is a window.


----------



## dannelson (Nov 28, 2011)

I did a scroll saw one a few years ago and scraped it .Im going to redo it again soon now that I have a cnc. Use quality plywood for the gears .For me hardwood had to much movement and bound from day to day. Re filed the cogs to stop the binding and screwed things up On the gears you have to take your time and do alot of file work to get things right. also a very important thing is to square your drill press before you drill any holes for the rods that hold the gears. A suggestion ,there is a simple plan on woodentimes web site for a (take tombo ) toy that flies that uses wood gears and its a free PDF to download. great practice to get your feet wet . Nautilus really ? for your first clock? Maybe put that in the files and send for the simplicity clock plans first.


----------



## WoodenGearClocks (Mar 27, 2012)

Wooden gear clocks can be made to run very well and with reasonable accuracy. Quality Baltic Birch plywood for the gears, precise cutting, and careful construction should result in a very nice timepiece. I have not made one of Claytons' clocks, but many others have. We have our own line of wooden gear clocks that we offer both as scroll saw patterns and as precut kits. Building an all wood-clock is a very rewarding project which combines woodworking artistry and craftsmanship with interesting mechanical ascpects.

Jeff Schierenbeck
www.wooden-gear-clocks.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Those are beautiful clocks on that web site you sent us to. Thanks.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## fishbone (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for the good comments.
A second look at the Nautilus does seem to have more going on in there. LOL
Having the axles square, accurately located, and precise cut gears should keep me out of trouble, I would think.
What I didn't see in the plans was much info on tuning or where adjustments are made.
I was also surprised that solid wood gears would swell that much, causing binding. I think I'll opt for ply instead of solid wood (I don't like ply edges).
Wall mounting must be a challenge. What hardware is used; how is it attached to the clock frame?


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Fish,

Look at this http://woodgears.ca/reader/walters/gear_cutting.html. Look ALL around this site as there's a lot of information here.

Steve


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

I have built most of a wooden gear clock, but not a complete clock yet.

Here is my advice.

Use good quality baltic birch plywood. This is the easiest way to get flat gears that will not expand and/or warp. If you don't like the look of plywood, then attempt a solid wood version for your second clock.

Many plans are stuck on the concept that a wooden clock must be made out of 100% wood including the pivots (axles). If you do this, you will end up with much more friction and then your clock either needs a huge weight or else it only runs for 8-10 hours before needing to be wound. I say to ignore this rule and make all the visible parts out of wood. Make the pivots out of brass or steel. 1/8" steel pivots will have significantly less friction than 1/4" wood and they will also last longer.

The escapement is the most difficult part for me. It is also one of the most critical parts for consistent operation. If one tooth is out of shape, then it will stop working. Get the pendulum and escapement working with a small weight first. The rest is mostly just gears.

Good luck and post progress.


----------



## fishbone (Aug 20, 2010)

Good feedback, Steve. That's what I'm looking for; the Gotcha Points. 
Which clock design/model are you working on?


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

There are several wooden clock plans available on the internet. Most of them are very similar which makes sense because they are all doing roughly the same thing. My partially completed clock is my own design, but is roughly equivalent to clock1 at http://www.woodenclocks.co.uk


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

I would LOVE to try one of these, I saw an incredible Grandfather Clock at the Atlanta Woodworking Show last month.

But I want to start simple. Any suggestions?


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

there was a good article in fine woodworking a couple years back i'll try to find it


----------



## Handymom (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm sorry but I don't have any idea where to find the specs but I do have one that I'd like to part with. I bought it at an auction and have had it several years. It uses 2 rocks (one big/one small) I like the sound it makes when it's running - the wooden "gears" etc. I can post pics if you'd like. I don't pay much attention to whether it keeps time. I believe it's missing a small piece. My grandson likes to "wind" it by pulling the rock down.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

Milo,

The grandfather clock you saw at a woodworking show was probably from the kit that woodline sells. You can find it at http://www.woodline.com/c-470-wood-gear-clock.aspx

It is a super easy method of cutting the gears. The kit includes templates, plywood, hardware, and a pin router. You simply screw the templates onto squares of plywood and trace around using the pin router. I doubt that there is any simpler way to get started.


----------



## jschmitz1949 (Jan 7, 2010)

You may want to contact Charles Maxwell: http://lumberjocks.com/cmaxnavy if you want info on wooden clocks. One of the resident experts on clocks IMHO.


----------



## jc8952 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes, I have built one of Clayton Boyer's clocks. I made the "Simplicity" clock. I highly recommend it. It was fairly easy and a joy to make. I cut the gears on a band saw and used a scroll saw for the cut outs in the wheels. I did the tooth profiling with a 1" belt sander and I made sanding strips for my scroll saw by gluing strips of sandpaper to old scroll saw blades. This worked very well.

here is a link to a video of my competed clock. 




This is the first clock I have made and really my first major woodworking project. I'm not very experienced in woodworking.

Use the recommendations that come with the plans. I used Baltic birch ply for all the wheels and poplar for the frame and clock face. It runs great on four pounds and likely could run on less weight as it has a bit of overswing on the pendulum. It ran the first attempt and I did not have to remake any parts or do any fiddling with it other than setting the depths of the pallets on the escapement.


----------



## reid (Sep 10, 2008)

Making a true wooden works grandfather clock movement is not that difficult. George Bruno at Torrington Clock Co has some very good plans and instructions to reproduce the late 1700s and very early 1800s clocks Mechanical movements that do not strike are not by definition clocks but timepieces or in the new modern sense kinectic sculptures. I have made several of his 30-hr pull up time and strike clocks. Getting the proper wood is the most difficult part. If interested go to my web site Imageevent.com/heilig and explore the sections on wooden clock movements and other clock items. I willbe happy to talk toanyone wanting todelve deeper into this fascination hobby. Please be aware there are wooden works clocks made 200 plus years ago still running and keeping decent time and striking the hours. Why build a large wall kinectic sculpture when you can build a true grandfather wooden works clock that may last 200 years for your family! Reid Heilig


----------

